# MSN Article on 100's of BBQ Sauce Recipies



## the dude abides (May 27, 2009)

Saw this on msn.com this morning and thought I'd share...
Enjoy

http://www.delish.com/search/fast_se...auce&GT1=47001


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks dude.  Good link.  Bookmarked it.


----------



## desertlites (May 27, 2009)

thanks dude


----------



## the dude abides (May 28, 2009)

A couple of those look pretty good. I was watching "Unwrapped" on the Food Network this weekend and they were featuring the white BBQ sauce. I see there's a recipie on here for it.

Mayo based Q sauce? Doesn't sound appealing to me. But maybe I could be swayed.

Now the Chipolte-Cherry Sauce sounds awesome.
http://www.delish.com/recipefinder/c...lick=recipe_sr


----------



## creative rock (May 28, 2009)

interesting to say the least, not sure about the white myself, but if offered I would at least try it.

Anything chipotle, whether the cherry glaze, or the maple, now that is worth a try 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks for sharing that dude, maybe someday i will try it and become a closet white BBQ sauce user, lol

Matt
aka Rocky


----------

